# Cookie Recipe Safe for Hedgies



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone!  Christmas is around the corner and I would love to make something for Chestnut. I already tried banana pancakes and he loves them! I just want to ask do you guys know any cookie recipe that is safe for hedgies? I want to try making him some cookies to try  Thank you!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Are the ingredients in this recipe safe? I am scrapping out the peanut butter and parsley 

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipe/homemade-peanut-butter-and-banana-dog-treats


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The thing with that recipe, the peanut butter is probably a binding agent. So removing it would quite possibly change the outcome. Also I'd do a very small batch through the oven first to check the consistency and hardness so I can adjust from there.n
Found this website. http://www.puppyleaks.com/simple-dog-treat-recipes/ The one that stuck out after a quick skim was the 2 ingredient cookie.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh wow the site you gave me is great!  Thank you so much!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a question - is wheat flour or oat flour alright to use?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Or is all purpose flour also alright to use?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That is tricky. I don't believe any research has been done on flours and hedgehogs. The variety of flours that do not contain wheat is growing rapidly, at least in America. This is because some people can't handle gluten, the protein in wheat and some other grains. It's also become a fad diet, and according to some will cure just about everything that ails you. 
Now, that being said, I'll pull information from other areas. When a human baby is starting their first solid foods, they eat easily digestible grains. Baby cereal is generally oatmeal, rice cereal and there may be some others but those are the main ones I can recall. 
So if you have access to rice or oat flour, I'd imagine they would possibly be preferable over any wheat flour.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Word of caution though: because of the gluten-free fad, the price on thing such as rice flour has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

True, but it's possibly cheaper where nutty is. Or there is a more economical gf flour.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone!  I believe I do have access to both


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't resist sharing as I always think about it when I see baked good type foods for animals. Cricket flour is a thing that exists! Amazon.com : 100% Cricket Flour (.22 lb) : Grocery & Gourmet Food I really want to try getting some to make interesting foods for Bindi, even if it's not exactly raw/natural. :lol: Maybe for a birthday cake for her first birthday!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

That is so cool Lilysmommy! Time to search around for that cricket flour!  Wonder if Chestnut would want it haha!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Kelsey, how bored were you to google cricket flour? Who puts crickets in a flour mill?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Whaaaaaat!? Kelsey, that is so cool! Finnick's birthday is coming up so I've been watching this thread. But that. Well, it takes the cake. Pun intended. :lol:


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Just to be clear, the cricket "flour" is more like a protein powder. Apparently it can be used for cookies, but just be aware it may not act exactly like flour.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...icket-flour-as-the-best-protein-you-could-eat


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Makes sense, thanks for pointing that out!

And :lol: Twobytwo, I swear I didn't just google it! I was on some various websites that sell insects for human consumption, trying to figure out if I could get a wider variety of insects for hedgehogs, and one of the sites had cricket flour available too.

But y'know, if anyone's curious...freeze-dried crickets (and mealworms) become a very nice powder once put through a food processor. :lol: And before anyone asks, it was for the hermit crabs, not me!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Mmmm mealworm powder. Sounds delicious. :lol:

Did anyone else read the reviews on that cricket flour? Seems like only people who ate it themselves have reviewed it. Chocolate chip and cricket cookies doesn't sound like a very pleasant treat to me...

I made my cattle dog pupcakes for his adoption day. This is the recipe I used, only I substituted dog peanut butter for the people kind, I used rice flour instead of oats, and I put a dried cranberry and some crushed wet dog treats on top.
http://www.food.com/recipe/peanut-butter-and-banana-pupcakes-dog-treats-430982
Since it's so little peanut butter, you could probably mix pureed mealworms or crickets and honey to that consistency and use two tablespoons of that instead....


----------

